# Funny books for 8yr old boy



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to encourage my nephew (8yo) to read more, he says he likes funny books. Any recommendations? TIA


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Have you tried Diary of a Wimpy Kid or the Captain Underpants series?  There's also How to Eat Fried Worms by Thomas Rockwell, Lunch Lady by Jarrett Krosoczka and Magic Pickle by Scott Morse.  My son is 8 and he loves the graphic novel type books that are funny.  Hope this helps


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

4eyesbooks said:


> Have you tried Diary of a Wimpy Kid or the Captain Underpants series? There's also How to Eat Fried Worms by Thomas Rockwell, Lunch Lady by Jarrett Krosoczka and Magic Pickle by Scott Morse. My son is 8 and he loves the graphic novel type books that are funny. Hope this helps


He has a Nook Color, Diary of a Wimpy Kid is not available, but he has read and enjoyed a couple of them in hardcopy. I am going to have him check for the others you mentioned. Thanks so much for the suggestions!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Meka said:


> He has a Nook Color, Diary of a Wimpy Kid is not available, but he has read and enjoyed a couple of them in hardcopy. I am going to have him check for the others you mentioned. Thanks so much for the suggestions!


I wish Captain Underpants was available for Kindle. My son LOVED those books.

I second the idea of graphic novels - especially for kids who do not like to read or have poor skills. The image gives them visual clues to the text that accompanies it. My son liked graphic novels.

Henry Winkler (The Fonz) has a book series out that he may like. Not sure of the reading level.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

JennaAnderson said:


> I wish Captain Underpants was available for Kindle. My son LOVED those books.
> 
> I second the idea of graphic novels - especially for kids who do not like to read or have poor skills. The image gives them visual clues to the text that accompanies it. My son liked graphic novels.
> 
> Henry Winkler (The Fonz) has a book series out that he may like. Not sure of the reading level.


My nephew is one of those kids who do not like to read, so I'm hoping that if I can find more books in a genre he likes he will become more enthusiastic about reading *crosses fingers*. I didn't know Henry Winkler wrote childrens books, I will check into those as well..... GO FONZIE!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Meka said:


> My nephew is one of those kids who do not like to read, so I'm hoping that if I can find more books in a genre he likes he will become more enthusiastic about reading *crosses fingers*. I didn't know Henry Winkler wrote childrens books, I will check into those as well..... GO FONZIE!


Isn't that cool. (ok, bad pun) Winkler's books are about a boy who doesn't like to read and has issues at school. I didn't know it but The Fonz is dyslexic. So is my son.  I found that rereading books is another great way to build confidence. Let them reread the title. The third time through they will be adding voices, sounds, actions, etc. Reading should be fun! We reread many of the Super Fly Guy books - for ages and ages.

Do you read a lot with your nephew? Are you part of the sessions? If so, Private Message me and I will send you a link of some reading tips I used with my son. Not sure if outside links are allowed on this thread. My kiddo is in seventh grade and is doing really well. It was a rough road, but I think some of my strategies helped.

Sorry - didn't intend for this to be a plug for my thoughts. I've just 'been there, done that' and would love to help other parents and family members who are struggling.

~ Jenna


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I loved the Bunnicula series when I was a kid, this is the first one:


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

_Max and Me and the Time Machine_. It's out of print and as old as I am (and unavailable on the Nook or Kindle) but if you can get hold of a used copy I maintain it's the funniest kids book ever. I still get it off the shelf and read it about once a year. http://www.amazon.com/Max-Time-Machine-Gery-Greer/dp/0064402223/


----------



## Grumbles (Nov 29, 2011)

history_lover said:


> I loved the Bunnicula series when I was a kid, this is the first one:


I was also going to suggest this series. I don't recall when I read it-- I think I was in 3rd grade--so it may be more advanced. Still have very fond memories of these books.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

Yup.  Bunnicula was awesome.

You might also look into Isaac Asimov's Norby books.  Lots of robots and other cool gizmos, and directly geared towards younger readers.


----------



## W.W. (Jun 27, 2011)

Freckle Juice and The Chocolate Touch are funny, short, easy reads. A longer one (by average eight-year-old standards) is Half Magic, by Edward Eager. Kids find a magic coin and get half of everything the wish for, which makes for some pretty funny situations.


----------



## Eric Timar (Jan 23, 2012)

My son is 8, and he enjoys the How To Train Your Dragon series, Cressida Cowell.  They're not on Kindle; I didn't check Nook.  There's humor to them -- the language of Dragonese, for example, which is not in the movie at all.  (Not that I'm bashing the movie; we both liked it.)


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

Australian author Paul Jennings has some hysterically funny children's books that are loved by primary school children...I see he has quite a few on Kindle, but they're almost as expensive as the paperback versions. As a teacher myself, I've often used these in reading programs at primary school for students who don't enjoy reading, and also at high school where the less advanced readers are after an enjoyable experience with a book. Morris Gleitzman is another Australian author who writes brilliant kids books that are laugh-out-loud funny - I've also used these in the reading programs to try and get boys (in particular) to read. 

I'm using my book, Horses Of The Sun, in reading programs and the boys seem to really like it (they like the character Matthew who is ten), but although there is some humour it is more drama and adventure for these outback children, so it probably wouldn't suit (the sad part is really sad and the boys, as well as the girls, cry).

So, thumbs up to any by Paul Jennings or Morris Gleitzman - I've only used the paperbacks in reading programs but they are on Kindle, and they are a treasure for eight year old boys.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

My son liked the Big Nate books.  They are available on kindle, but I don't know about the Nook.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Depending on what kind of sense of humor he has, he might like 

My kids all enjoyed this series, but the humor is very dark. My son used to laugh so hard at the books that he'd start crying.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

You might also try these. I know my brother LOVED them right around that age...




(This is the first book in the Fudge books, and they used to make us laugh and LAUGH)


(This is book two in the Fudge books)


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for all the suggestions! I will go through them with my nephew to see which are available on the Nook.


----------



## Steven Stickler (Feb 1, 2012)

A STRONG second for Lemony Snicket books. Those are impossible to beat. I'd also suggest Tom Angleberger's books for that age/gender.

An example:The Strange Case of Origami Yoda

Unfortunately...not all are available for kindle. No idea about nook. Still, reading a book is ok every now and then


----------



## lauralouise (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you tried the Mr Gum series? All of them make me laugh (and I seem to share an 8 year old's sense of humor!). They remind me of the type of gross/silly humor of Roald Dahl's The Twits etc.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Another thumbs up for Origami Yoda, and the sequel, Darth Paper. Also, this is a book for a year or two down the road, Killer Pizza and the sequel, Killer Slice. Time Warp Trio entertained my humor lover as well. And we now own tons of Calvin & Hobbes and The Simpsons comic book anthologies.


----------

